# No bootable device (windows)



## BugsBunnys (19 Mars 2021)

J'ai un disque externe où j'avais installé Windows 10 qui marchait parfaitement.
Je suis sous Mojave
Lorsque je démarrais j'appuyais sur la touche ALT avec le disque externe Windows branché en USB
Ensuite normalement il suffisait que que je clique sur la flèche en-dessous de l'icône du disque Win pour que ça démarre
Mais là il me met le message: _No bootable device -  Insert disk_
Et bien évidemment je ne l'ai pas.
Peut-on solutionner ou contourner ça ? Merci
P.S. Je n'ai touché à rien et ça marchait parfaitement avant


----------

